# Kimo: Fierce Fighting Instuctional



## Andrew Green (Aug 6, 2006)

Takedowns and Throws... and intensity :s

[yt]9t1oe5V4-e0[/yt]


----------



## J-Man (Aug 6, 2006)

Interesting find. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Takedowns and Throws... and intensity :s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 7, 2006)

Obvious mispost....this should be in the comedy section, lol.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

true, the intro to this video is hilarious.


----------

